# How to cut carbite bit.



## dean96 (Mar 6, 2012)

Need to cut tip off Amana Tool bit # 51206. I am trimming a speaker recess of 1/8"deep. Need the tip to be flat and about 1/16 at the end (similar to Amana tool #5102). Can the tip be cut off without breaking the bit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dean

I don't see why not but what are you going to use to cut the 
*Solid Carbide*

Solid Carbide Panel Pilot Flush & Bevel -ToolsToday.com- Industrial Quality Solid Carbide Router Bit

==



dean96 said:


> Need to cut tip off Amana Tool bit # 51206. I am trimming a speaker recess of 1/8"deep. Need the tip to be flat and about 1/16 at the end (similar to Amana tool #5102). Can the tip be cut off without breaking the bit?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dean, unless a professional tool shop is modifying the bit you are way better off to just buy the right bit for the job. You sure don't want something spinning at 20K+ rpm and being out of balance; the same effect can be accomplished by shooting a shotgun straight up in the air.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

hello!

IMHO:
Why not to buy the Amana tool #5102 ?

Did made a Hss steel cutter once , it's not easy job , need for metal machining tools.
To get something well balanced.
Like installing the bit on a metal lathe, with indexing function and attaching a grinder on the lathe Travel system. Some grinder wheels cuts the carbide, They are expensive ones
much more than a few cutters and the carbide-cobalt mixed dust toxic,The finishing
calls for water cooled diamond sharpening wheel (price is terrible).
And then you got to clean the lathe, all this awfull dust could damage it.
so I'll think twice.
So many good and cheap cutters now.
Regards


----------

